# Assignment Agreements?



## RuralEngineer (Feb 15, 2016)

anyone know anything about assignment agreements?  I used to be able to deposit my OBC gold key resorts into club select.  no more.

stephen


----------



## nuwermj (Feb 15, 2016)

When I was offered the option for Club Select, the sales person said the program was for deeded intervals at resorts that are not DRI managed. Sound like that condition was the case when you joined, but now your Gold Key location is a DRI managed resort. I'm sure they don't want to list Gold Key locations through Club Select.

You might want to ask about the status of your Club Select points. I know DRI Club members are allocated the points regardless of whether they deposit their Club Select unit or not. Also were these points charged the half cent per point club fee this year? 

Finally, there is a contractual aspect to the Club Select arrangement. If you have a copy of the contract, it might say something about resorts that change management.


----------



## tschwa2 (Feb 15, 2016)

Sounds similar to Wyndham PIC points.  Any resort that is managed by Wyndham is not eligible to use.  If you want a resort that is managed by the developer you have to pay to convert in the normal way instead of using the work around like club select and PIC.


----------

